# Please help: PPQ Assembly without Recoil spring



## ischen (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, I know.. Did something real stupid. I've assembled the PPQ without the recoil spring and now it won't dis-assemble again.
It seems that the barrel is held firmly (probably by design). Any thoughts on what should be done?

Thanks.

Edit: Found the solution.. Needed to press hard on the back of the slide (against an internal spring, not the recoil one), and press the trigger while holding the tack-down catch.


----------



## mark3885 (Jan 9, 2015)

Glad you got it figured out, I will be a new PPQ owner soon.


----------

